# Miscellanous mousies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Somehow these pix never got posted. First, a few shots of Flame, a satin fawn buck, and Firestarter, a marked satin fawn doe. I keep breeding the the deepest shade of fawn, and this is where I am now:







Then there's this lovely young red-eyed satin doe, with a question 'Is this a red eyed cream or is the color too deep?' She comes from a line of fawn meeces, and I've never had a diluted color like this in that line.



Next, some examples of what's turned up in my argente/tri experiments. No argente tris yet, but these are just lovely, if somewhat smallish, mousies. The marked siamese tri girlie likes to pass from the back of my hand to the palm over and over, as she climbs down, wrapped around, and then up onto the other side. That's Lacey, an outstandingly lovely little thing.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful mice and that tri coloured needs to come and live with me


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you, I think... :lol:


----------

